# Hiedemann Sprinter Bike



## Monark52 (Oct 27, 2011)

I picked this one up the other day and would like to know more about it like the year, rarity and value. If there`s interest, i`d take offers on it and probably sell it here. I rode it around and it`s a blast to ride, but i look kinda silly on it! Thanks for any info.

View attachment 29720View attachment 29721View attachment 29722View attachment 29723


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 27, 2011)

*more pics*

View attachment 29724View attachment 29725View attachment 29726


----------

